# Have a couple HT20 questions



## sadlerracing529 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am newer to tractors and picked up an ht20 last week and I have a couple questions.
First question, I ordered a hydro transmission cooling fan and will be installing it soon, if I were to disconnect the hydraulic lines to slide the rear end back do I need to bleed the hydraulic system once back together?

second question, I am trying to figure out which type of seat mount this tractor would of had (has a seat but the original is long gone). 
it doesn’t look like any of the other HT20’s ive seen. Here is a picture of the seat mounting area of the rear fenders.
Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## sadlerracing529 (4 mo ago)

Here is a pic of the whole tractor for reference


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, 

I don't think that you will have to bleed the system when you are done, because the pump is attached to the rear end and should self-prime. Just make sure the hydraulic fluid level is full after completing your fan replacement. And check it again after running the tractor.Attached is a video that may be useful to you.






You can probably get a replacement seat from Bolens Lawn Mower And Garden Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


----------

